# Anyone thought of names for when the time comes?



## jen1604

Well WTT is _dreadfully_ quiet this morning so I thought I'd make a random chatty thread!!
Have any of you charming ladies thought of what you might like to name your little ones when they come along?(Sorry I'm in a very strange mood today) xxx


----------



## bailey4eva

Thats a good question :) I am thinking, Lewis for a boy, and Bailey/Baillie for a girl. My surname is Bailey, so it's just a way of hanging on to it when I get married (not for a long while yet haha), as baby will get fathers surname, which is Hutchinson! Do you have any ideas jen1604? x


----------



## chaznchipz

I definitly have my names picked out, Scott James for a boy (Scott just coz I like it and James is my partners name) and Ebony Ruth for a girl (Again coz I like the name and Ruth because its my middle name and my mums first name). :happydance:


----------



## jen1604

Oh I love the idea of calling her Bailey to hang onto your name--thats so clever!And bailey Hutchinson sounds lovely :) 
I'm not sure-if we have another girl her middle name is going to be Anastacia after my OHs sister who introduced me to OH.I do like the name Chloe but theres lots of Chloes around and I like something a bit unusual..
No ideas at all for a boy though!!Their surname will be Norcott...


----------



## jen1604

Gorgeous names chaznchipz :) Ebony Ruth goes really nicely together.xx


----------



## bailey4eva

jen1604 said:


> Oh I love the idea of calling her Bailey to hang onto your name--thats so clever!And bailey Hutchinson sounds lovely :)
> I'm not sure-if we have another girl her middle name is going to be Anastacia after my OHs sister who introduced me to OH.I do like the name Chloe but theres lots of Chloes around and I like something a bit unusual..
> No ideas at all for a boy though!!Their surname will be Norcott...

I like the name Chloe, but like you say there are lots around and I prefer less common names. OK maybe not as bothered for a boys name, with Lewis being quite common. I can think of loads for boys, but struggle when I come to think for girls. Not yet got any middle names together though.
Daniel is a nice name for a boy too, though quite common. Ermmm or maybe Stanley, not something I would have thought of but a friend has named her son that and I actually really like it! Stanley Norcott hehe.


----------



## chaznchipz

Thanks :D
I liked the name Chole too, until my partners brother got engaged to a Chole, then I thought I better change my mind. Its still a lovely name though...
Just hope she doesnt get pregnant before me, because she wants her boy to be called Scott too and I want to pip her to the post with it :rofl:
Love the name Bailey too btw


----------



## jen1604

STANLEY?!? Ok so my little girl is called Ophelia..Ophelia&&Stanley.I'm not sure it works. I quite like the name Coco,what do you think?For a girl?
Ive got my baby name book out now!haha,Im bored today.For a boy I do like Maxwell or Maximilian?x


----------



## jen1604

chaznchipz said:


> Thanks :D
> I liked the name Chole too, until my partners brother got engaged to a Chole, then I thought I better change my mind. Its still a lovely name though...
> Just hope she doesnt get pregnant before me, because she wants her boy to be called Scott too and I want to pip her to the post with it :rofl:
> Love the name Bailey too btw

Oh no!If she beats you to it you could always call him Scotty or something with the name Scott in it?Maybe Prescott?People might think youd named him after a politician then though..


----------



## bailey4eva

jen1604 said:


> STANLEY?!? Ok so my little girl is called Ophelia..Ophelia&&Stanley.I'm not sure it works. I quite like the name Coco,what do you think?For a girl?
> Ive got my baby name book out now!haha,Im bored today.For a boy I do like Maxwell or Maximilian?x

Haha Stanley is a cool name :D!!! I like Maxwell as well, Max for short. Not so sure on Coco, I suppose it is unusual! Maybe more of a cats name? Dont be offended tho I dont mean to offend! :) ooo a name book. I wont be gettin one of them, so much to choose from it wud stress me out haha! Not heard Maximilian either, that would go well with Ophelia. I'm growing on that too, really feminine name :)


----------



## bailey4eva

chaznchipz said:


> Thanks :D
> I liked the name Chole too, until my partners brother got engaged to a Chole, then I thought I better change my mind. Its still a lovely name though...
> Just hope she doesnt get pregnant before me, because she wants her boy to be called Scott too and I want to pip her to the post with it :rofl:
> Love the name Bailey too btw

Scott is nice name, and James, I have relatives with those names though. Good luck with the trying to get that little boy out quicker hehe !


----------



## jen1604

Yeah also two famous people have had babies called Coco which is a downer for me (courteney cox and jo whiley :( ) Thank you,thats why I like Ophelia and we figured if she was a bit of a tomboy when she was older we could shorten it to Fifi which is a bit less girly. What would you shorten Bailey to or just it always keep it as Bailey?
Ive got 3 baby name books!I love them!When I was pregnant I made my OH make top 100 name lists with me...I drove him mad!!


----------



## bailey4eva

jen1604 said:


> Yeah also two famous people have had babies called Coco which is a downer for me (courteney cox and jo whiley :( ) Thank you,thats why I like Ophelia and we figured if she was a bit of a tomboy when she was older we could shorten it to Fifi which is a bit less girly. What would you shorten Bailey to or just it always keep it as Bailey?
> Ive got 3 baby name books!I love them!When I was pregnant I made my OH make top 100 name lists with me...I drove him mad!!

ROFL thats something i would have to do with the list, i think my boyfriend wud probly walk out haha. I wouldn't shorten Bailey I don't think. I had a friend when I was a child called Baillie, her parents nicknamed her "Bails" which is OK. My name is Leigh and I don't have a choice to shorten it! Haha. Ophelia may well have a tomboy phase, I know a lot of girls who thought they were boys about the age of 8! I think most grow out of that though. Do your books have meanings in or anything else about the names?


----------



## jillypoop

I've had mine chosen for a while. For a boy its going to be James Timothy or Jack, not sure. Have always liked the name James and been obsessed with Jack since Torchwood and Dr Who!

For a girl its going to be Lara Calleigh hopefully. Have liked the name Lara for forever and I got Calleigh (sp?) from CSI Miami. Will have to find out how to spell it if its going to be my daughters middle name!

My 2nd name will be Cooke and I think Lara Calleigh Cooke sounds really beautiful.

I am hoping that we'll be the first out of our group of friends to have kids so don't need to worry about them stealing my names unless someone has a surprise lol.


----------



## jen1604

You could short your name to eigh!!!hahahaha!
My books have the meanings and origins of names in---My book says...
Bailey is French and apparently means steward.
Lewis is Teutonic (whats that?) and means 'famous battle warrior'


----------



## bailey4eva

jillypoop said:


> I've had mine chosen for a while. For a boy its going to be James Timothy or Jack, not sure. Have always liked the name James and been obsessed with Jack since Torchwood and Dr Who!
> 
> For a girl its going to be Lara Calleigh hopefully. Have liked the name Lara for forever and I got Calleigh (sp?) from CSI Miami. Will have to find out how to spell it if its going to be my daughters middle name!
> 
> My 2nd name will be Cooke and I think Lara Calleigh Cooke sounds really beautiful.
> 
> I am hoping that we'll be the first out of our group of friends to have kids so don't need to worry about them stealing my names unless someone has a surprise lol.

Thats a really nice name for a girl! Not quite sure how u say the middle name but it looks good! I like jack, quite a popular choice. I like Timothy too.


----------



## jen1604

jillypoop said:


> I've had mine chosen for a while. For a boy its going to be James Timothy or Jack, not sure. Have always liked the name James and been obsessed with Jack since Torchwood and Dr Who!
> 
> For a girl its going to be Lara Calleigh hopefully. Have liked the name Lara for forever and I got Calleigh (sp?) from CSI Miami. Will have to find out how to spell it if its going to be my daughters middle name!
> 
> My 2nd name will be Cooke and I think Lara Calleigh Cooke sounds really beautiful.
> 
> I am hoping that we'll be the first out of our group of friends to have kids so don't need to worry about them stealing my names unless someone has a surprise lol.

I love the name Lara Calleigh Cook.I think normally it would be spelt Callie but I prefer the spelling you've done. 
And also I think Jack Timothy would be a great name for a boy :) xx


----------



## jillypoop

Thanks :D Its good to know that other people like the names. Timothy is my OHs dad's name and I thought it would be nice to name our son after him as OH and his dad are really close. 

You say Calleigh like callie, but haven't decided on the way to spell it yet. Hopefully by the end of 2010 she'll be here and we will have made our decision but not holding out too much hope, think it will probably be more like 2012 :(

xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh, this is what i miss when i start reading threads in 3rd tri out of sheer boredom! 

I have loads picked out, for now me and OH have agreed Thea Jazmine (he wanted it spelled jasmine and i wanted it spelled jazmyn to make it a bit diff so we compromised) for a girl and Harry for a boy. 

That said when we had the same convo a couple of months ago it was Tia Elizabeth and Oliver James. So i guess mine could change. :rofl: xx


----------



## jen1604

katy said:


> Oooh, this is what i miss when i start reading threads in 3rd tri out of sheer boredom!
> 
> I have loads picked out, for now me and OH have agreed Thea Jazmine (he wanted it spelled jasmine and i wanted it spelled jazmyn to make it a bit diff so we compromised) for a girl and Harry for a boy.
> 
> That said when we had the same convo a couple of months ago it was Tia Elizabeth and Oliver James. So i guess mine could change. :rofl: xx

Dont wander over to third tri then!All the cool kids are over here in WTT!:rofl:

Ooh Harry like that hot ginger fox of a Prince? Love it. 
I dont think Ive heard the name Thea before but I like it and I have always liked the name Jasmine too (oh and I like Jasmina) xxx


----------



## bailey4eva

jen1604 said:


> You could short your name to eigh!!!hahahaha!
> My books have the meanings and origins of names in---My book says...
> Bailey is French and apparently means steward.
> Lewis is Teutonic (whats that?) and means 'famous battle warrior'

Bailey means steward? Oh super haha. Lewis is a good choice then, a "hard" kid. yea rite, bet he wud be soft. No idea wot Teutonic means, sounds familiar though. Thanks for that!


----------



## jen1604

jen1604 said:


> You could short your name to eigh!!!hahahaha!
> My books have the meanings and origins of names in---My book says...
> Bailey is French and apparently means steward.
> Lewis is Teutonic (whats that?) and means 'famous battle warrior'

Did you see this Bailey?We posted at the same time so it ended up above your last post!lol

edit-obviously you did!No probs xx


----------



## jen1604

jillypoop said:


> Thanks :D Its good to know that other people like the names. Timothy is my OHs dad's name and I thought it would be nice to name our son after him as OH and his dad are really close.
> 
> You say Calleigh like callie, but haven't decided on the way to spell it yet. Hopefully by the end of 2010 she'll be here and we will have made our decision but not holding out too much hope, think it will probably be more like 2012 :(
> 
> xxx

Oh no :( Well I'll keep my fingers crossed that you do get your 2010 BFP. Also Callie is short for Calista!Just found that out.xx


----------



## bailey4eva

jillypoop said:


> Thanks :D Its good to know that other people like the names. Timothy is my OHs dad's name and I thought it would be nice to name our son after him as OH and his dad are really close.
> 
> You say Calleigh like callie, but haven't decided on the way to spell it yet. Hopefully by the end of 2010 she'll be here and we will have made our decision but not holding out too much hope, think it will probably be more like 2012 :(
> 
> xxx

I definately prefer Calleigh. Well i would with my name haha. That thought of Timothy is really nice, at least when you tell him you're expectin a baby boy an wana call him Timothy he can't make you feel bad in any way!! Hehe.


----------



## jillypoop

yeah :) I think its a good way to make him be nice to us about getting pregnant. He had OH when he was 18 and doesn't think settling down and starting a family is a good idea when we are 20, he wants us to wait a few years. He's cool though :D Perfect father in law material!

xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

jen1604 said:


> katy said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, this is what i miss when i start reading threads in 3rd tri out of sheer boredom!
> 
> I have loads picked out, for now me and OH have agreed Thea Jazmine (he wanted it spelled jasmine and i wanted it spelled jazmyn to make it a bit diff so we compromised) for a girl and Harry for a boy.
> 
> That said when we had the same convo a couple of months ago it was Tia Elizabeth and Oliver James. So i guess mine could change. :rofl: xx
> 
> Dont wander over to third tri then!All the cool kids are over here in WTT!:rofl:
> 
> Ooh Harry like that hot ginger fox of a Prince? Love it.
> I dont think Ive heard the name Thea before but I like it and I have always liked the name Jasmine too (oh and I like Jasmina) xxxClick to expand...

Yeah but nobody was in here :p 

Yeah, Prince Harry is hot ;) I've never actually met a Thea, but there've been characters in books i've read with that name and i think it's really nice. I love jasmine...although i suspect OH likes it because Alladdin is his fave disney film :rofl: xx


----------



## Pops

I do indeed but only us and my folks know what they are!!

It's strange though as even now when we talk about them we call them by the names so fingers crossed they suit them when they get here :)

Your chosen names are all gorgeous too!

x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

jillypoop said:


> yeah :) I think its a good way to make him be nice to us about getting pregnant. He had OH when he was 18 and doesn't think settling down and starting a family is a good idea when we are 20, he wants us to wait a few years. He's cool though :D Perfect father in law material!
> 
> xxx

That's a really nice idea. Me and OH don't really have any family names that we could use like that xx


----------



## jen1604

Aladdin is my favourite Disney film too AND Princess Jasmine is an excellent role model for a kid!She was independent,headstrong and could get away with wearing those crazy trousers better than anyone else I've ever seen!Hahaha x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Pops said:


> I do indeed but only us and my folks know what they are!!
> 
> It's strange though as even now when we talk about them we call them by the names so fingers crossed they suit them when they get here :)
> 
> Your chosen names are all gorgeous too!
> 
> x

Just out of interest is the reason you won't say them because you're worried about others 'stealing' them? Because as i was just typing my last reply i was hoping that that wouldn't end up happening.

I'm sure they will suit them :) xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

jen1604 said:


> Aladdin is my favourite Disney film too AND Princess Jasmine is an excellent role model for a kid!She was independent,headstrong and could get away with wearing those crazy trousers better than anyone else I've ever seen!Hahaha x

:rofl: :rofl: 

They were very interesting trousers. Although i'm not sure i'd want my little girl only wearing bra thingys and no proper tops lol xx


----------



## jen1604

Pops said:


> I do indeed but only us and my folks know what they are!!
> 
> It's strange though as even now when we talk about them we call them by the names so fingers crossed they suit them when they get here :)
> 
> Your chosen names are all gorgeous too!
> 
> x

Tsssk!Secrecy :hissy: Fair enough though,only me and OH knew Ophelias name before she was born.Sometimes I think its nice to have something you and your partner can keep just for yourself.xx


----------



## jen1604

Although OBVIOUSLY I'm greatly enjoying sharing our names!Keep 'em coming x


----------



## jen1604

katy said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> Aladdin is my favourite Disney film too AND Princess Jasmine is an excellent role model for a kid!She was independent,headstrong and could get away with wearing those crazy trousers better than anyone else I've ever seen!Hahaha x
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> They were very interesting trousers. Although i'm not sure i'd want my little girl only wearing bra thingys and no proper tops lol xxClick to expand...

I know and there is no real reason for it!Surely a princess would have enough money to nip down to primark!x


----------



## LoveTypeThing

Popular thread! I have thought a lot about names for girls. I really like Kaori, Kiara, and Sierra, but I think Sierra is the only one my husband would consider. I like more unique sounding names, and he prefers more traditional, so I think we will need to find one that is a little bit of both.


----------



## bailey4eva

Theres only me and OH that know Im thinking of having a baby, oh and everybody on here. Which is actually good for me, can talk about it openly and its accepted whereas Im sure if I spoke to anyone I know about it (before I get pregnant) they may try talking me out of it. Im sure they will all understand when I tell them though! ooo cant wait now!!!


----------



## bailey4eva

Sorry I just realised that post said nothing about names!! I like the name Seana for a girl actually. Or Shauna. OH not so sure though so suppose I will have to stick with Bailey...nevermind!!! :D


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

bailey4eva said:


> Theres only me and OH that know Im thinking of having a baby, oh and everybody on here. Which is actually good for me, can talk about it openly and its accepted whereas Im sure if I spoke to anyone I know about it (before I get pregnant) they may try talking me out of it. Im sure they will all understand when I tell them though! ooo cant wait now!!!

I know exactly what you mean, is why i only talk about it to OH or on here. I hate when friends make comments, i'll say that i really feel ready for a baby and they'll just point blank tell me i'm stupid or not to do it :( 

Jen- :rofl: xx


----------



## jen1604

LoveTypeThing said:


> Popular thread! I have thought a lot about names for girls. I really like Kaori, Kiara, and Sierra, but I think Sierra is the only one my husband would consider. I like more unique sounding names, and he prefers more traditional, so I think we will need to find one that is a little bit of both.

 I like the name Sierra.What about Sienna or Sahara for names like that that your husband might consider?

'I like the name Seana for a girl actually. Or Shauna.' Leigh I know you just added that bit in so you can carry on chatting in this thread even though you already told us your names.I know your game!!!xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Jen can i pick your brain on something off topic? I dunno if you've seen it but i said in the slimming thread that i did an hours workout yesterday, but today i'm not feeling that achey, i know you're only meant to exercise every other day but would it do me any harm to do it again today? xx


----------



## jen1604

*running over to slimming thread* I'll meet you at the slimming thread in a sec!


----------



## bailey4eva

katy said:


> bailey4eva said:
> 
> 
> Theres only me and OH that know Im thinking of having a baby, oh and everybody on here. Which is actually good for me, can talk about it openly and its accepted whereas Im sure if I spoke to anyone I know about it (before I get pregnant) they may try talking me out of it. Im sure they will all understand when I tell them though! ooo cant wait now!!!
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, is why i only talk about it to OH or on here. I hate when friends make comments, i'll say that i really feel ready for a baby and they'll just point blank tell me i'm stupid or not to do it :(
> 
> Jen- :rofl: xxClick to expand...

I know my parents would definately criticise me on it, and then i would feel really bad going and doin it anyway, at least this way i can say i made a grown up decision i am independant now and i wil stil always be ther little girl! Most of my friends don't think of babies at all so they would think it's wrong just based on their lives (they are mostly all my age). Im not bothered wot they think once i am pregnant though!


----------



## bailey4eva

jen1604 said:


> LoveTypeThing said:
> 
> 
> Popular thread! I have thought a lot about names for girls. I really like Kaori, Kiara, and Sierra, but I think Sierra is the only one my husband would consider. I like more unique sounding names, and he prefers more traditional, so I think we will need to find one that is a little bit of both.
> 
> I like the name Sierra.What about Sienna or Sahara for names like that that your husband might consider?
> 
> 'I like the name Seana for a girl actually. Or Shauna.' Leigh I know you just added that bit in so you can carry on chatting in this thread even though you already told us your names.I know your game!!!xxxClick to expand...

Damn haha I have been sussed. I like this thread!! x


----------



## LoveTypeThing

Thanks! Seanna or Sienna is pretty. I also like Sahara. My husband will not really talk about names until we are pregnant though! I always pick random times, like when we are driving home from the store or something I will just come out with "What do you think of _____" and he usually will either say no or that is not bad, but he will not continue the conversation or say any he likes, lol.


----------



## Pinkgirl

Hey girls hope you dont mind me sharing!

I am constantly changing my mind about names, as i work with 60 children names are hard as you think about past/present children your teaching-if you get me. The first name my OH ever came up with was Madeline/Maddie/ which i think is so cute, at the moment i am thinking Ava/Evie/Ruby- although i am constantly changing lol. As for boys, dont have much of an idea (dont know why though) :-(

You girls have got some lovely name ideas!


----------



## nightkd

I don't wanna reveal my names! Girl is E. R. Mugridge (OH's last name) and boy is J. V. Mugridge.. :) That's all I'm telling ^_^

xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Im really annoying on names, i always seem to have some vague memory of someone horrid with the name, or a pet or something. I need to keep thinking for my poor little ones! The only name we had was Drazic for my little angel.


----------



## clairebear

im having a harry or a jessica havent thought of middle names yet x


----------



## toffee87

Ellen Marie for a girl, and Matthew for a boy (not sure of a middle name)


----------



## Waiting4Bump

We definately want Theo for a boy, and Lola for a girl :kiss: No ideas on middle names either at the moment. OH wants Theo Jack so we can have a TJ but I'm not sure on it LOL...! The TJ more than the Theo Jack. Lola..Maybe Grace, but I have seen so many girls with Grace as the middle name.

Any ideas are greatfully recieved! :kiss: xx


----------



## LeaArr

Husband and I had the perfect name, we both loved it. Then I googled it and it ended up being the name of some cracked out pop star in the 70's. He is the only one who has EVER had that name. We decided we had to change our minds. 

NOW we are thinking Vladimir for a boy, or Xavier, and Lorelai (aka Rory) for a girl.


----------



## MoonMuffin

We have Zackary Logan lined up if we have a boy (thought of it when I was pg w/kathryn) before we knew what we here having and we still love the name. We have no clue if we have another girl though.


----------



## WTTMommy

Girl: Myra Ruth
Boy: Stephen Rox :rofl: not kidding!


----------



## jen1604

Wow this thread went mental!
LeeArr,i love the name Lorelei.
MoonMuffin,even though I do like the name Zachary I would be too scared people thought I was naming him after that High School Musical guy!!
xxxxx


----------



## jen1604

Waiting4Bump,I love the name Theo,earlier on in the thread we had a Thea but no Theo's yet!And I would worry about that too with Grace.

Pinkgirl,we used to love the name Madeleine too but the whole Madeleine McCann thing was either right before or right after I got pregnant with Ophelia and it spooked me so much that I went right off the name.I still think its a v.pretty name though xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i got pages full of boys and girls name from my last pregnancy lol


----------



## MoonMuffin

jen1604 said:


> Wow this thread went mental!
> LeeArr,i love the name Lorelei.
> MoonMuffin,even though I do like the name Zachary I would be too scared people thought I was naming him after that High School Musical guy!!
> xxxxx

Oh no! I didn't even think of that :rofl:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

So glad I moved over to this thread from the new one over on the 1st page....

For a girl we have decided on Emily Rose (Rose being after my grandmother), and Connor Franklin for a boy (Franklin is DH Grandfather's name).

btw~ I love the name Lorelai~ I also LOVE the Gilmore Girls... some would say it's an obsession :)
And just today I have discovered the name Avalene (like AVA-LEAN)....it's of Irish decent and I love those names. Especially since our surname is O'Quinn ;)

What do you all think (feel free to be brutally honest)?
I haven't the faintest what would go with it either...lily maybe?

I also like for girls~ Lucy, Madeline, Caroline, Elizabeth...
for Boys~ Aiden, Braden, Chris, Charles (charlie when little), Liam....
I'm sure there's more, but it's late and my brain hurts :D


----------



## jen1604

Emily Rose is a beautiful classic name.
I love the name Avalene.Personally I like Avalene Elizabeth or Avalene Lucy.
And for boys I like Charles Aiden..Thats just me though xxxxx


----------



## nadupoi

The first time we had a scare, we made a game out of picking names (cuz we were like SO sure I was). One day we sat there going through all the names we could think of. Mostly girls names because we both want to have a cute little redheaded girl (like me) someday. We'd probably name our girl Kaliah (like Callie - uh). I think that's how he wanted it spelled. 

Boy names are hard. We never really found something we really liked. I suggested Matthew a week ago-or so. That's OH's Middle name. I tried to get him to help me figure out middle names to go with Matthew, but he doesn't really ever play that game with me anymore.

it's becoming increasingly harder to discuss the baby subject. or marriage or anything else involving commitment. (maybe that's a bad thing)


----------



## bailey4eva

Managed to bribe my OH into finding some names hehe rather than me doin it all the time! He came up with ... Alex for a girl or a boy, Ethan or Louis for a boy and Holly for a girl. He went off Ethan, I said no to Louis and Holly. As it looks as if he is a little obsessed with the X Factor!!! Plus, I have a cousin called Holly. But I like Alex for a boy and really grown on Alexa for a girl. So:
Girl: Bailey or Alexa
Boy: Lewis or Alex

Not sure if we can have any of those for middle names instead but got PLENTY of time to work that out haha. xx


----------



## jen1604

You can't not call your daughter Bailey!!Its beautiful and you have good reasons for choosing that.Im voting bailey.All the way.x


----------



## ThatGirl

Girl: Amelia May
Boy: (which we hoping for) Oliver Nathaniel or Kayleb Nathaniel keaning more towards Kayleb due to populariety of Oliver in the UK it was no2 in 2008
thoughts? x


----------



## ThatGirl

i love James too apparently someone in is family as that name and i have a long lost sister wirh a son called James so guess thats off the list x


----------



## bailey4eva

Bailey Alexa? Would that go or is it too much of a first name to be a middle? I still want a Bailey too :D xx


----------



## wishn2Bmom

jen1604 said:


> Emily Rose is a beautiful classic name.
> I love the name Avalene.Personally I like Avalene Elizabeth or Avalene Lucy.
> And for boys I like Charles Aiden..Thats just me though xxxxx

Thanks! I Quite like all of your sudgestions actually.... hadn't thought about Charles Aiden... i'm digging it :) Avalene Elizabeth may be the golden ticket as well... since my sis's name is Elizabeth Rose, haha both of my girls (if I ever have two girls) would have her name as their middle names hehe. 

Also.... I love Amelia May.... that is SO cute!


----------



## nadupoi

Caleb is my OH's name! GO with that one! :D Personally don't like it spelled with a K, but that's just me being picky.

wishn2Bmom, I like Amelia May, that flows really well together.

How about Jaden. For a girl. 
Jaden Marie. I've always thought that was pretty, but I've heard of more boys with that name.


----------



## JennTheMomma

If we have a girl next time her name will be Natalie Rose. We picked that name out when we were pregnant with Hunter before we knew he was a boy. We both love that name and its both our favorite girls name. If we have another boy I love the name Guilianni and Shaun. DH loves the name Gueseppe, and is partially open to Shaun, but doesn't like Guilianni because he thinks people will call him Guili.


----------



## Lilaala

bailey4eva said:


> Bailey Alexa? Would that go or is it too much of a first name to be a middle? I still want a Bailey too :D xx

I like it!

I definitely like the Bailey to tie in your maiden name. I have to admit I want to bring mine in as well. Decided to do it like my grandparents' generation and earlier always did where the mother's maiden name was the middle name of the child, only we decided it'd be the 2nd middle name because we still want any kids we have to have their own middle name as well. :laugh2: Also Bailey is a cute name that would work well, not like my maiden name which is not passable as a first name.

I have trouble thinking of boys names and had to look online (yes I'm that obsessed, been picking names out for about a year now, trying different ones to get hubby to agree)

Decided on William Alexander for a boy (hubby's name is Alexander) and if we end up with two boys then honestly the second will likely be Colin Pendragon. :blush:

For a girl I really want Aurora Lily, symbolically named after my mum. Second girl would be Kalla something. (Calla -beauty- with a K)

My hubby's friend and his OH named their daughter Kaeda, I thought that was very pretty.

I really do care about the names meaning as well as how it sounds, so it's been a bit hard because some of hubby's other choices had meanings that I didn't like. :blush:


----------



## Lilaala

ThatGirl said:


> i love James too apparently someone in is family as that name and i have a long lost sister wirh a son called James so guess thats off the list x

I love the name James! But not Jim... and for some reason James gets shortened to Jim by tons of people!! :hissy: It's not fair!

Anyone noticed how many girls are named Ella and how many boys are named Aiden this last year? I have come across tons of them! They're both really nice names though, that must be why. ^.^


----------



## ThatGirl

i dont like shorted names even though i do like Ollie

i like Daniel but it turns into dan or danny :( x


----------



## Lilaala

Yeah, I worry sometimes that if we name a boy William people will call him Bill. I don't like the name Bill so much but I loooove the name William. Guess we'll have to call him Will to choose the nickname before other people do, and correct people who call him Bill. 

Sometimes shortened names are great, other times, not so much. :dohh:


----------



## ThatGirl

i cant think of a shortened name for Kayleb apart from Kay or Kaybs and doubt many people will call him that lol x


----------



## Bentley2008

We will be having :

Girl : Asia Renaye or Amaya Monet 
Boy : Cassidy Jack


----------



## ThatGirl

i also like Taya for a girl :) x


----------



## mark N nikki

hi im new here as of yesterdya so hope u dnt mindme joining in!

my OH and i have decided on 
Anna'ellisia mollie (pronounce ann ellisia or Ezmae Kaiden for a girl or if we have 2 girls perfectmeans names are sorted!
and for a boy Devin jai (pronounced Ji)
its abit premature i know but they are names iv had in my mind for yrs and will use them no matter what!


----------



## jen1604

Oh I like Anna'ellisia!Ive never heard that name before xxx


----------



## Lilaala

jen1604 said:


> Oh I like Anna'ellisia!Ive never heard that name before xxx

I agree it's very pretty and I've never heard it either!


----------



## eclipse

Ok, I'm coming in late but I'm loving this thread. I already have a Liam Charles Kelly. We are good with boy names, not so much with girl names. We are thinking about Atticus Connor Kelly for another boy, and have no idea for a girl. Kicking around are Maia, Penelope, Callandra (Callie), and I would like to find one that might flow with the name Marion (which is my grandmother's name). I don't know....some people have said that boy's names are hard, we have the worst time with girl's names! :D


----------



## Ella

Well, not discussed these with OH, but I know he'll let me have my own way anyway! :rofl:

Girl: Lexi Alyssa
Boy: Jake

xx


----------



## jen1604

eclipse said:


> Ok, I'm coming in late but I'm loving this thread. I already have a Liam Charles Kelly. We are good with boy names, not so much with girl names. We are thinking about Atticus Connor Kelly for another boy, and have no idea for a girl. Kicking around are Maia, Penelope, Callandra (Callie), and I would like to find one that might flow with the name Marion (which is my grandmother's name). I don't know....some people have said that boy's names are hard, we have the worst time with girl's names! :D

I loved the name Atticus to pieces when I was pregnant with Ophelia but bizarrely its actually getting quite popular.I guess because its a skater punk brand of clothing now aswell...I love Penelope too,so girly and also I think its pretty sophisticated so its a good name for a girl of any age!xx


----------



## jen1604

Ella said:


> Well, not discussed these with OH, but I know he'll let me have my own way anyway! :rofl:
> 
> Girl: Lexi Alyssa
> Boy: Jake
> 
> xx

Thats what I'm like with my OH!Just tell him whats going to happen and he'll have to put up with it.:rofl:


----------



## Ella

jen1604 said:


> Ella said:
> 
> 
> Well, not discussed these with OH, but I know he'll let me have my own way anyway! :rofl:
> 
> Girl: Lexi Alyssa
> Boy: Jake
> 
> xx
> 
> Thats what I'm like with my OH!Just tell him whats going to happen and he'll have to put up with it.:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

My OH just accepts that he's 'under the thumb'! :D


----------



## jen1604

Ella said:


> :rofl:
> 
> My OH just accepts that he's 'under the thumb'! :D

Thats the way it should be chick! My OH has to accept that he's not only under my thumb he's under my Miss Ophelias tiny little baby thumb aswell.
Before I had Ophelia though I worked for a fetish company so he's probably worried that if he doesnt listen to me I'll get my whip collection out!!!xx


----------



## mrsdcooper

we already have Hermione

if i have another girl i like Caoife (pronouced ketha)

if i have a little boy Haydn (pronounced Hayden)

any ideas on middle names that would suit Caoife? we used our mums names for Hermione (barbra Meygen) and will use our dads for Haydn (christy John) but dont know what to put with Caoife?

what do you think of Caoife Cooper does it sound dodgy?


----------



## Pinkgirl

mrsdcooper said:


> we already have Hermione
> 
> if i have another girl i like Caoife (pronouced ketha)
> 
> if i have a little boy Haydn (pronounced Hayden)
> 
> any ideas on middle names that would suit Caoife? we used our mums names for Hermione (barbra Meygen) and will use our dads for Haydn (christy John) but dont know what to put with Caoife?
> 
> what do you think of Caoife Cooper does it sound dodgy?

No i think thats lovely hun.
When i get married my two names will start with the same letter but i think it has a ring to it! lol

i have been thinking again ( oh know)....

I know am inlove with
Maddie Grace
Ruby Mae 
Ava Rose

for aboy-
am still cluelesss!! lol


----------



## mrsdcooper

i love all of those names, Ava is supposed to be becoming really popular now.

if you struggle with boys names that usually means you will have a boy - its typical, so get thinking



Pinkgirl said:


> mrsdcooper said:
> 
> 
> we already have Hermione
> 
> if i have another girl i like Caoife (pronouced ketha)
> 
> if i have a little boy Haydn (pronounced Hayden)
> 
> any ideas on middle names that would suit Caoife? we used our mums names for Hermione (barbra Meygen) and will use our dads for Haydn (christy John) but dont know what to put with Caoife?
> 
> what do you think of Caoife Cooper does it sound dodgy?
> 
> No i think thats lovely hun.
> When i get married my two names will start with the same letter but i think it has a ring to it! lol
> 
> i have been thinking again ( oh know)....
> 
> I know am inlove with
> Maddie Grace
> Ruby Mae
> Ava Rose
> 
> for aboy-
> am still cluelesss!! lolClick to expand...


----------



## Pinkgirl

Really? as much as i want a healthy baby and dont mind the sex, i would love a girl first! Who knows

I thought if its a boy and came up with

Charlie James
Finlay James
Alfie Harley 

hhmm now i got thinking i like quite a few, anyways its ages a way but nice to dream xx


----------



## Pingu

Some great names!

At the moment I like Eloise / Lacey for girl. Not too sure on boys names yet!


----------



## babycraze19

Well i've been thinking about this lots lately, writing them down i've always wanted a boy first so i probably have more boys names than girl names, they're pretty traditional but i'd be scared to try anything really out there, cause I know how mean kids can be. 
Boys: Aaden William Girls: Emma Dietlind
Brayden Robert Jocelyn Leona
Sean Robert


----------



## eclipse

so I had an elderly patient in today with the first name of Ardell. That is so pretty, and is such a classic-sounding name! Just a thought to add to my girl pile! :D


----------



## PinkTink

Im thinking Noah for a boy, I know a lot of people wont like it including my OH but I love it, just need to work on him!!!

If its a girl either Annabel or Charlotte!!

xxx


----------



## mrsdcooper

Pinkgirl said:


> Really? as much as i want a healthy baby and dont mind the sex, i would love a girl first! Who knows
> 
> I thought if its a boy and came up with
> 
> Charlie James
> Finlay James
> Alfie Harley
> 
> hhmm now i got thinking i like quite a few, anyways its ages a way but nice to dream xx

i love Finlay what a gorgous name, so cute but yet manly at the same time


----------



## sweetsammi

His my fave names, though doubt many would agree lol

Boys:
Noah
River
Beau
Alexi
Skye
Luke
Finlay
and of course i have to say Oliver lol

Girls:
Callie
Scarlett
Mia
Alexis
Ava
Ashlee

x


----------



## ThatGirl

I love Mia,Ava, Noah and Finlay :)
like Alexi for a girl too x


----------



## PinkTink

What do you all think of Noah for a boy? I absolutely love it. myOH nad a few friends are unsure!!

xxx


----------



## bailey4eva

Im not a fan of Noah, would think that he would probably get taken the ..... out of at school. Its nice from a mums POV tho! xx


----------



## jen1604

I like it but I know its getting VERY popular because of the film The Notebook.I think its in the top 10 of what babies were called last year xx


----------



## jen1604

OK just looked.Last year it was no.6 in America and no.52 over here in the list so yeah,its getting very popular xx


----------



## Timid

I'm not sure to be honest.. Although I do know that I want to choose rare names because my name is rare, and I think it's a defining thing to have an unusual name :)


----------



## Lacey

I've pretty much made up my mind for when the time comes. For a girl I've picked Michaela, and for a boy I've chosen Isaac.


----------



## lucy_sky

I've picked my kids names out...


----------



## bailey4eva

lucy_sky said:


> I've picked my kids names out...

Tell tell :D


----------



## venusrockstar

Girls:
Serenity
Kaylin Elizabeth
Faith

Boys:
Jaxon
Jace
Cole

Although, I do change my mind on names all the time! haha


----------



## xjade_edenx

im not realy sure i already have a baby called eden so would have to get a name that goes you know eden and...? but for a boy i was thinking william james , not sure, for me the names hae to mean something and be special to me and my family, maybe im just a sad cow lol


----------



## toffee87

https://www.babynames.com/namelist/9684331 my fave names :)

it's a cool site!


----------



## Samantha87

Ok so i have decided on some more names! I posted on this thread before ...but alas i have found more names that i love...LOL i swear this is one of my favorite past times:cloud9:
BOYS:
1)Austin David Hill ( me and OH's favoite...pretty sure that will be the first boy) 
2)Scott Liam Hill 
3)Steven Blake Hill

GIRLS:
1)Aryanna Eva Hill( our fav...has deep meaning to us)
2) Amber Lee Hill
3) April Grace Hill

So far that is what i have narrowed it down to....i am having problems thinking of middle names tho.:hissy:
P.S i love all the names you girls have picked out!!!!


----------



## cinnamum

walken dirge jackson for a boy after my grandad who passed away 30th dec 08'

ebony skye jackson for a girl....
hope the next baby is a boy!


----------



## Samantha87

cinnamum said:


> walken dirge jackson for a boy after my grandad who passed away 30th dec 08'
> 
> ebony skye jackson for a girl....
> hope the next baby is a boy!

 Ebony is pretty!


----------



## Pixxie

Me and my OH have picked out our first ones. The baby would get his surname, if were not already married by then. So it would be Calvin Sloan for a boy or Rebbecca Sloan for a girl. Not thought about middle names yet but Rebbecca is the name of my best friend since school :)


----------



## maxine1

I think Michael for a boy and Lydia for a girl :)


----------



## anna'ellisia

Timid said:


> I'm not sure to be honest.. Although I do know that I want to choose rare names because my name is rare, and I think it's a defining thing to have an unusual name :)

I agree! i dnt think iv ever heard my name on sum1 else so i wan unusual names too!


----------



## wishandhope

My favourite names are Grace for a girl and Henry or Oliver for a boy.. although Hubby loves the name Oscar for a boy.. i'm not 100% convinced on it though! 
I'd love to call my girl Molly - after my great grandma but Marshall is my surname... Molly Marshall... hmmmm...


----------



## Pops

katy said:


> Pops said:
> 
> 
> I do indeed but only us and my folks know what they are!!
> 
> It's strange though as even now when we talk about them we call them by the names so fingers crossed they suit them when they get here :)
> 
> Your chosen names are all gorgeous too!
> 
> x
> 
> Just out of interest is the reason you won't say them because you're worried about others 'stealing' them? Because as i was just typing my last reply i was hoping that that wouldn't end up happening.
> 
> I'm sure they will suit them :) xxClick to expand...

I think it is more about wanting to keep it a surprise, especially if we find out what flavour we are having and tell the family we want to hold something back. But yeah, I guess a bit of it is that they are quite unusual names (just scanned these pages and didn't see anyone mention either of them!). It wouldn't bother me here but if in "real life" we told someone we knew and they happened to fall before us and used one of them I would be a bit miffed hence me keeping quiet!! 

xxx


----------



## jen1604

wishandhope said:


> My favourite names are Grace for a girl and Henry or Oliver for a boy.. although Hubby loves the name Oscar for a boy.. i'm not 100% convinced on it though!
> I'd love to call my girl Molly - after my great grandma but Marshall is my surname... Molly Marshall... hmmmm...

I like Molly Marshall!!!!I think that sounds very pretty xx


----------



## jen1604

Pops said:


> I think it is more about wanting to keep it a surprise, especially if we find out what flavour we are having and tell the family we want to hold something back. But yeah, I guess a bit of it is that they are quite unusual names (just scanned these pages and didn't see anyone mention either of them!). It wouldn't bother me here but if in "real life" we told someone we knew and they happened to fall before us and used one of them I would be a bit miffed hence me keeping quiet!!
> xxx

We're the same.No one knew what we were going to call Ophelia.I dont mind telling the names that we'll use next time on here but people that I know in 'real life' wont know either.Its nice to have a little something just for you.
xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Im going to call my kids Optimus Prime and Tinkerbell Glitter Pom-pom. Just decided.


----------



## Pops

Drazic<3 said:


> Im going to call my kids Optimus Prime and Tinkerbell Glitter Pom-pom. Just decided.

Genius!! They will love you for it :D

x


----------



## jen1604

Drazic<3 said:


> Im going to call my kids Optimus Prime and Tinkerbell Glitter Pom-pom. Just decided.

LOVE it.Tinkerbell Glitterball Pom-Pom has a better ring to it though xx


----------



## heavenly

I won't be picking anything that is in the top 20 most popular names, a rule I have always had and will stick to!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Im thinking so too pops, i mean... name like that, your going places, other kids will respect you. Who is going to mess with Optimus Prime? Ill just get him to tell people i named him after his dad :rofl:


----------



## Pops

Drazic<3 said:


> Im thinking so too pops, i mean... name like that, your going places, other kids will respect you. Who is going to mess with Optimus Prime? Ill just get him to tell people i named him after his dad :rofl:

:rofl: Can you imagine "what you laughing at, I'm called after me dad, he's massive" :lol:

They make our names sound boring now :lol:

xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

:rofl:

Im sure if you had a little boy, he would think you were the coolest parents ever.

Talking of names, that bloody babynames website is ending is tears. I asked OH to look at the names i picked and he hates most of them. Stupid tasteless moron :rofl:


----------



## toffee87

hehehe I know what you mean. My OH hates my choices aswell...tough! hehe


----------



## aSh_x0x

i love this thread! lol.
My baby names i've picked out are...

Girls:
Rhylee 
Svetlanna
Savanah
Victoria
Ava

Boys:
Lucas
Ryder
Riley
Jace
Jaxon
Noah
Landon
Elijah


----------



## jen1604

Drazic<3 said:


> :rofl:
> Talking of names, that bloody babynames website is ending is tears. I asked OH to look at the names i picked and he hates most of them. Stupid tasteless moron :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jen1604

aSh_x0x said:


> i love this thread! lol.
> My baby names i've picked out are...
> 
> Girls:
> Rhylee
> Svetlanna
> Savanah
> Victoria
> Ava
> 
> Boys:
> Lucas
> Ryder
> Riley
> Jace
> Jaxon
> Noah
> Landon
> Elijah

Elijah is nice!I like Lucas too..x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I like the name Dexter


----------



## heavenly

I do like Lucas and Noah.


----------



## Drazic<3

Really nice names Ash, especially the boys - wonderful :)

Shall i post my baby names link up so you guys can see / vote? I wont judge you if you vote no against my names... i promise :rofl:

Nah... id just really like some honest feedback on some of them. I promise not to yell :angelnot:

https://www.babynames.com/namelist/9685123


----------



## bailey4eva

I like Jake now....but theres a new guy at work called Jake so dnt want him thinkin its coz of him!!!!


----------



## jen1604

bailey4eva said:


> I like Jake now....but theres a new guy at work called Jake so dnt want him thinkin its coz of him!!!!

I know that it actually IS because of him.You looooove him :rofl:


----------



## jen1604

Drazic<3 said:


> Really nice names Ash, especially the boys - wonderful :)
> 
> Shall i post my baby names link up so you guys can see / vote? I wont judge you if you vote no against my names... i promise :rofl:
> 
> Nah... id just really like some honest feedback on some of them. I promise not to yell :angelnot:
> 
> https://www.babynames.com/namelist/9685123

The only name I dont like on that list hon is Edan.I like the rest though xx


----------



## danni0509

hiya all

mayson, reighley,ree-ella or heavenleigh for a girl
solby or layland for a boy
xxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

jen1604 said:


> Drazic<3 said:
> 
> 
> Really nice names Ash, especially the boys - wonderful :)
> 
> Shall i post my baby names link up so you guys can see / vote? I wont judge you if you vote no against my names... i promise :rofl:
> 
> Nah... id just really like some honest feedback on some of them. I promise not to yell :angelnot:
> 
> https://www.babynames.com/namelist/9685123
> 
> The only name I dont like on that list hon is Edan.I like the rest though xxClick to expand...

Thanks lovely. 
I like the meaning more than anything else, 'little fire' :)


----------



## bailey4eva

jen1604 said:


> bailey4eva said:
> 
> 
> I like Jake now....but theres a new guy at work called Jake so dnt want him thinkin its coz of him!!!!
> 
> I know that it actually IS because of him.You looooove him :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha yea rite. He has a baby too, 4months old and hes 18! Hes so not my type. There is someone at work tho who is rather cute hehe. His name is Anthony hehe and he doesnt even know me. Its best that way tho. Coz if he knew me he would SO want me hahaha! Jus kiddin. Hes been here ages but only just decided hes nice, i think its coz im off the pill now, sorry excuse! xx


----------



## jen1604

Oh 4 months old,*remembers when ophelia was 4 months old and gets all broody again* What is Jakes baby called?Oh I love babies.xx


----------



## bailey4eva

jen1604 said:


> Oh 4 months old,*remembers when ophelia was 4 months old and gets all broody again* What is Jakes baby called?Oh I love babies.xx

hes called her Amelia. Thats a nice name too. hehe. He was off work today coz of her! Its only his 2nd day aswel tut tut. im sure he had his reasons!!! are you stickin to ur July TTC still?? x


----------



## sarah54

For a girl: Peyton Anne
For a boy: Hunter Edward

The middle names are our middle names and the first names of our grandmother/grandfather's


----------



## flutterbyes

Esme Summer
Lara Fleur
Daisy Ruth

Reuben Felix

*sigh*


----------



## ampersandme

Names I Like

*Boy:*
Chase
Fletcher
Max

*Girls:*
Matilda Kate
Molly
Annabel


----------



## maybebabypowe

Oh baby name threads love em!

I love

*Girls*
Nevaeh-Jayne Susan
Amelia-Jayne Susan
Rhiannon Jane Susan

*Boys*
George Peter John
Lewis Peter John
Harrison Peter John

Can you see a pattern with the middle names - haha

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## gnomette

amber emily and alfie edward!


----------



## Nyx

Girls: 
Freya
Aurelia
Emma

Boys:
Tobias
Matthew (ironically what I would have been called if I had been a boy!) :wacko: :laugh2:
Rhys


----------



## Drazic<3

Everyone hates my names :cry: :rofl:


----------



## Drazic<3

flutterbyes said:


> Esme Summer
> Lara Fleur
> Daisy Ruth
> 
> Reuben Felix
> 
> *sigh*

I LOVE the name Reuben, always have :)


----------



## jen1604

ampersandme said:


> Names I Like
> 
> *Boy:*
> Chase
> Fletcher
> Max
> 
> *Girls:*
> Matilda Kate
> Molly
> Annabel

I love the name Matilda xx


----------



## bailey4eva

What do people think of Kylan or Keelan for a boy? Ive never heard it before (so kinda unique to us) but not sure what other people think of it???? wont be offended or anythin :) x x x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Calvin from "Calvin and Hobbes" or Nina...just because it's cute.


----------



## jen1604

bailey4eva said:


> What do people think of Kylan or Keelan for a boy? Ive never heard it before (so kinda unique to us) but not sure what other people think of it???? wont be offended or anythin :) x x x

Personally my darling I'm not sure about it.Just because I think people would shorten it to Kyle which I dont like.xxxx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

milly for a girl, mason for a boy


----------



## bigbloomerz

Lilly for a Girl as My mums name was Hilary and her and my favourite flower was a Lilly. I dont want to call her Hilary as its a bit old fashioned and can also be a boys name so Lilly is the result!

Jack for a boy as it was my grandads and my Hubbys Grandads Name.


Also just wanted to mention about creating names, a friend of the family named their daughter Kenise, as they were going to call her Denise if a girl and John if a boy, but an old friend was killed in a crash and he was called Ken, so when she was born she was called Kenise :) Which sounds lovely.
Some Name mixing sounds lovely but others just plain awful lol x


----------



## Shelby2007

For a girl we love Ryanne Jayde or Cheyenne Jayde (pronounced Ryan)

For a boy we love Caleb Jayce or Noah. :)


----------



## kintenda

For a girl I would like Esther, Esme, Penelope or Rose... that's four of my faves :)
For a boy... Corbin, Eli, Joel or Tyler... again, four of them :)
I have lists for each - will be giving the OH a chance to decide too I suppose


----------



## Ell87

We tend to disagree on names for the majority of pregnancy, so much so, DD2 didn't have her name until she was a day old and it was chosen by DS because we couldn't agree!

DH wants to call a boy Mark, after himself, but I'm just not into naming after parents. It'd be ok, but DH's Dad is also called Mark, so that's 3 Mark's... I wouldn't mind a slighty different spelling, like Marc, but he wont have it, so it's back to the drawing board, lol.


----------



## SpecialK

I'm bringing life back to this thread...because I am obsessed with baby names.

We have some tentative ones picked out...we've remained pretty static on them for about a year so they may stick.

Rhys David 
Hayley Rose
Brooklyn Faye
Ethan Jon

I also like Gwenna and Ronan.


----------



## jen1604

Ooooh Brooklyn for a boy or a girl?xx


----------



## SpecialK

Brooklyn for a girl. I like it for a boy too...but we decided on girl.


----------



## jen1604

I love it for a girl although I'd maybe spell it more like Brookelynn I think?
Love it though :) xxx


----------



## SpecialK

Thanks. I like your spelling too. Fiance didn't want the 'e' though because he wants her name to be Brooklyn - and not shortened to Brooke. Not that it will stop anyone from calling her Brooke...but I choose my battles. We talked about baby names...that's a win for me so he can have the spelling! lol...


----------



## jen1604

Hahaha,in my opinion your OH is lucky to get a say!
I do the baby name choosing in this house :rofl: xx


----------



## jackiea85

My OH likes Ismay for a girl. I like Elsie, it was my grandma's name. I also like Nina and Sophie. If I have a girl her middle name would be Violet after my nan (my OH picked our son's middle name). I have no idea what we would call a boy, Joseph was Joshua until a week before he was born when a 'friend' stole the name! We did have a shortlist of Theo and Tobias tho, I love both xx


----------



## jen1604

I absolutely love the name Nina Violet.I think its modern but classy.Thats the one I'd choose.
I have trouble with boys names too but I do think Tobias is a great choice :) xx


----------



## AutumnRose

*Girls:*

Amelie Rose
Autumn Rose
Madelyn Rose
Courtney Rose


*Boys:*

Kaden Joseph
Zander Joseph
Aden Joseph
Taylor Joseph


----------



## jen1604

I like the name Autumn best.
I dont think I could call a kid Courtney because as soon as I hear the name an image of Courtney Love pops into my head!!Damn my mental imagery xx


----------



## jackiea85

I quite like Violet as a first name but not sure if it's a bit too unusual?? I definitely think girl's names are easier than boy's names. I also like Rosie but I don't think it would go with our surname x


----------



## jackiea85

I love Autumn Rose and Amelie Rose hun, they are lovely x


----------



## jen1604

I think Violet sounds nicer as a middle name but thats just me.I definitely dont think its too unusual as a first name (but then bear in mind I did call my little girl Ophelia Liberty so Im not exactly afraid of unusual names).
I cant think of any surname that Rosie wouldnt sound gorgeous with unless your surname is Posie?
xxx


----------



## jackiea85

Lol it's Allee (pronounced Ali), I guess only Sally would be a really really bad idea! x


----------



## jen1604

I think Rosie Allee sounds nice hon!Ive always liked the name Rosie but Ive got a cousin of that name so I couldnt name my LO it xxx


----------



## jackiea85

I also like Emily but my sister is called Emma and my cousin is called Ellie and I don't think my poor nan could cope with the confusion lol x


----------



## jen1604

Ahh bless her.I still think Nina Violet is definitely THE name.Its growing on me more and more xxx


----------



## jackiea85

Lol glad u like it, I just have to talk my OH out of Ismay now! xx


----------



## jen1604

Just say 'LOOK matey,we are calling our daughter Nina Violet.I have given you two BEAUTIFUL children now,I think the least you can do for me is let me give our daughter the name I have put so much time effort and love into thinking of' That should work :rofl: xx


----------



## jen1604

Can you tell who's the boss in my house?haha xx


----------



## jackiea85

:rofl: that should do the trick! xx


----------



## jen1604

I find once I used the words 'I have given you a child' and 'the least you can do for me is...' I can get away with pretty much anything!HAHA.Theyre my magic words.For example OH is currently at Spar after the words 'Ive given you a daughter,the least you can get me is some peanut M&Ms' No joke xx


----------



## jackiea85

that is hilarious, i really should use that one more often! i wasn't even mean to him while i was in labour... all these missed opportunities! :rofl: x


----------



## jen1604

Totally!
Haha got to go and eat my M&Ms now!Take care hon,talk soon xxx


----------



## jackiea85

Enjoy :) xx


----------



## louibee

Yep I have 3 girl names and one boy name.


----------



## princess_x0

i have no idea if i already posted but..
i really love Loelle Riley Rose (Reed***) for a little girl and Morely/Morley Kai (Reed***) for a boy.
I love Kaegan for a boy too though lol. Probably won't even end up using these when the time comes sigh, seems sooo far off! xxx


----------



## apple84

All the names I like are way too popular now (or taken by friends or family's children). I love Emma, Olivia, Oliver, Ethan, Noah, Emily, Aiden, Austin, Riley, Sophia... but I won't give my child a popular name. It sucks to be Jessica P. or James B. or Brittany K. in school. I don't want my child to be forced to use a nickname or initial.

I admit I'm scared to share my really unique names in case they would suddenly become popular. Silly and superstitious, I guess.


----------



## mandaa1220

apple84 said:


> I admit I'm scared to share my really unique names in case they would suddenly become popular. Silly and superstitious, I guess.

:rofl: That's funny, but I understand what you mean. Anyone over there watch Sex and the City? Just thinking of a funny episode involving baby names...

I like Gemma Victoria & Kyle Christopher for when I have babies.
Victoria is my mom's name and Christopher is my Dad & OH's name.


----------



## buttercup3

I like Ava and Noah. I'm a big fan of middle names (both my OH and my mum go by their middle names) so would probably squeeze them in there somewhere but I don't know what I would go for... Andrew runs in both families so mabye Noah Andrew. Don't really know what Ava would go with though... Ava Jane doesn't really work which is another middle name that runs in my family.

Last year it was Kiera and Matthew though so when (and it will possibly be a while a way due to OH coming to terms with having another child as he already has one) we TTC it may change again. :laugh2:

xx


----------



## lozzy21

Me and OH have allready picked a boys name,Rhys Peter James for a boy. Peter and James after our dad's cos OH has some silly thing about using grandparents names as middle names. I like Ava for a girl aswell Buttercup or Annabell.


----------



## kate.m.

I like unusual names, n OH likes "normal" names. So there will have to b some compromising somewhere down the line!

I have a middle name sorted that we both agree on: My Grandma is called Gwendolyn, n my mum is called Marilyn- so they both have a "lyn" thing goin on. however this stopped with me "Kate" therefore to merge us all together, n carry on a bit of tradition from my side of the family the middle name would be "katelyn" or "Caitlyn".

For the 1st name i really like the name "Darla" (its old english for Darling or dear one!) i just think its so pretty n unusual. Im a teacher, so i hear a lot of names n i wouldnt like a name that reminds me of anyone i know, so that really does rule out a lot of names for me. Also, i wouldnt want my child to have to be referred to by both names all the time: eg i always had to say Chloe smith or Chloe Jones in my last class. 

I mentioned "Darla" to OH today- he says it sounds old fashioned- like a grandma's name!? Ive never heard of any Grandmas called Darla! Then he offered the name Emma. hmmm. not thinking along the same lines at all!!!!!! N ive no idea what id call a boy. so that prob means we'll get a boy!


----------



## Purpular

I've just read this whole thread and there's so many names, how do you ever narrow it down?

I like traditional sounding names but agree with the ladies who say you don't want your child to be in a class where 3 kids have the same name (It was Rebecca and Andrew in my primary school).

If we had a girl I'd go with Aurnia, Fenya, Vermilion or Emily 
for boys I like Sam or Casper

I would have to choose middle names aswell because although my OH is happy without one my dad always used to say he didn't have one because his parent's couldn't afford one...


----------



## Lullahbelle12

We've decided on Nikolas Ryan for a boy or Layla Mae for a girl.

xx


----------



## Winter Belle

oooh there are just so many to choose from def think there are more girls names that I like..

I used to really like stephanie but I live in Essex where the accent has a whine to it and stephanie very easily becomes stephanaaaaaeee ..

similarly i wouldn't choose natalie because i would get frustrated when people don't pronounce the 't' ... I know I'm fussy!!

so my all time favourite name is Brooke... love it love it! when I was younger I had thought of Stephanie Willow or Brooke Willow but I do think middle names should have some deep meaning and the fact that I like willow trees probably doesn't cut it :rofl:

so the jury is still out this one... I really like celtic style names and irish names... my roots are from scotland but i love the faeries side of Ireland.. 

Plus I like knowing that it is something to think about when I am actually pregnant though and keep me occupied over the 9 months.

for a boy i like all the J's 
James, Joshua, Jake, etc.
then Riley, Ethan (doesn't go with surname though)

after that I get stuck... 

I love name hunting!!!

*wanders off to find baby names on google*

xxx


----------



## Winter Belle

Oh also I love Addison for a girl but it means "son of Adam" so it may not work.


----------



## MaryJ

Me and the OH both like more common normal names. 

For a girl we like Natalie and Alex (not sure which long form)

For a boy I like James for a middle name - then I like Jacob, Joshua, and Andrew. Can't use Andrew though. We already have a Daniel - and his cousin Muffy has a Daniel and Andrew and that would just look a little too much like copying.


----------



## EstelSeren

We're not entirely sure on girls names but we know what we'll call our first son: Gwydion Idris. I'm currently trying to convince DF that he's not calling a boy Balthazar just because he thinks it's a cool demon name- unless he's born with glowing red eyes as then and only then might it even be approaching appropriate!!

Beca:wave:


----------



## Purpular

I'm glad it's not just by OH who gets like that. He's determined to call his first son either Boris so he can say it in a funny accent or Sparticus just for a one time on liner..


----------



## rachjim98

I havent come up with new ones I guess the time will come when we need too.

Here are the names we used for our children we have.

Ariel Lynn is my DD's name, we named her Ariel after the little mermaid I always knew I would name my daughter this from the first time I ever heard the name.

James Daniel is my DS's name, James after DH and I just love the name Daniel it is such a handsome and strong name.

Rebecca Ann is our angel's name, we named her after our Mom's (my mom is Rebecca and Dh's mom is Ann)


----------



## Cinnamon

Well, considering I'm spanish, I find it hard to choose a name that will sound good in both languages. Also, as I'm Canarian, I like lots of Canarian names but they're strange and they may not sound nice. Anyhow, here's my list without cutting down and then DH has to cut down when he checks it out.

Girls names:
Paula (in spanish pronouncing an open "a", as ahh)
Leire (A vasque name I love - said pronouncing each vowel in the spanish way, also the "r")
Raquel / Rachel
Isabel / Isobelle / Isabelle / Isabella
Erika / Erica
Iris
Sara
Eva
Mar (means sea)
Phobe
Piper
Nathalie
Alexandra
Jade
Ella
Maddison
Yara (both a's said as ahh)
Claudia (a said as ahh)

Boy names:
Samuel
Alejandro / Alexander
Nicolás
Rayco (Canarian pronounced "y" as "i")
Ayoze ( Canarian pronouncing "e" spanish way)
Daniel
Roberto
Jordan
Jayden
Tyler
Taylor

There's probably more that I can't think of now... 
What do you girls think of my names???

By the way, the way I've convinced my DH on the names I like is repeating them so often he gets used to hearing them and therefor likes it... It's worked with Paula and on it's way with Leire and Jordan... Try it out!!!


----------



## Sarah88

We have been talking about this too, lol.
I get to choose the girls name and OH the boys.
So... my choice is either Sierra or Sienna and maybe maree for the middle name(coz Justin wanted that to be Savannahs middle name).
For boys justin likes Malcolm, I hate it. I like Zachary/ Zachariah shortened to Zac. 

BTW, Coco was my old horses name, makes me think of that all the time when I read of Courteny Cox's baby, lol


----------



## 0400772

-


----------



## aSh_x0x

ive always lovedd the name "Rhylee" for a girl, i have a thing for 'boyish-girlish' names lol.

Rhylee liberty i think is beautiful :)

For a boy..alot more unsure i like the name Chase and Lucas..but not set on them.
guess i have a while yet to make up my mind lol


----------



## Louby

*Oh ive got sooooo many for girls..haha

I love Amelia ( but maybe spell it Emelia so she could be called Emmy  )

Hallie/Hollie, Grace, and me and OH both love Daisy

For a boy i love Charlie and Jake

xx*

:hug:


----------



## Louby

Ariel :cloud9: that is such a cute name



rachjim98 said:


> I havent come up with new ones I guess the time will come when we need too.
> 
> Here are the names we used for our children we have.
> 
> Ariel Lynn is my DD's name, we named her Ariel after the little mermaid I always knew I would name my daughter this from the first time I ever heard the name.
> 
> James Daniel is my DS's name, James after DH and I just love the name Daniel it is such a handsome and strong name.
> 
> Rebecca Ann is our angel's name, we named her after our Mom's (my mom is Rebecca and Dh's mom is Ann)


----------



## achekh8707

For a girl I like Claire. She would probably be Claire Shannon. Shannon is my dad's middle name, and he goes by that name, but since it is a gender neutral name we will use it in either a girl or boys name. For a boy Shannon will probably be the middle name also, but we can't agree on a boy first name. I want James because it's a family name (my grandpa and my dad, and it would have been my name as well if I had been a boy - plus my grandpa James passed away recently so I really want to use that name) but hubby isn't excited about the name James.

Edited to add: Out daughter's name is Emma Kimberly. I really love that Emma and Claire would both be such cute old fashioned names :)


----------



## jen1604

Yesterday at baby group I met a little girl called... Constance. 
I love that name 
xxx


----------



## Sooz

DF and me were talking about this the other day and we both like Paige for a girl and Tyler for a boy. We didn't progress onto middle names during that conversation though, I'm trying not to encourage his broodiness at the moment.


----------



## Beth09

I like,

Girls

Maddison
Skye
Hallie

Boys
Harrison
Ashton
Callum


----------

